# Duck opener



## M R DUCKS

No one's talking!
A buddy and I hunted private land near public.
2 mallards and 2 woodies to report.
Public land had A LOT of shooting!.....I bet the group nearest us shot 2 boxes


----------



## Big JD

We don't start this Saturday.


----------



## ducknut141

3 of us shot 16 total between ducks and geese


----------



## M R DUCKS

Nice, ducknut CXLI


----------



## bdawg

3 of us each went through a box of shells and only got 2 geese and a woody. Need more practice! The 1st half hour, we had wood ducks flying right over the point we were on, but they were tough to hit! Saw a few mallards, but didn't hit them either. Saw a ton of geese out there where there were none when I scouted it on Tuesday evening! Must have been 200 geese there. They must have migrated in after the cold front we had on Wednesday. We got shots at some that tried to fly to close to the point and got 2. Had a flock of 30 land about 100yds away, but they left when we shot at a duck. It was an exciting and frustrating day! Went back the next day and saw half the number of ducks and geese. Shot 2 geese. 

Couldn't get any ducks to decoy in. They were just passing over us from the roost to the feeding area. Every wood duck in the morning was coming from our left to our right.


----------



## J2jm




----------



## !!! trigger happy !!!

We Got out Sunday with the my lab pup I have been training for 2 years and she went 4-0 on the wood ducks. Hard work sure dose pay off. She has retrieved a lot of doves and pigeon this was her first duck hunt and it was a sussess.


----------



## BaddFish

Way to go Trigger! Nothing better in a swamp then a good dog at your side!


----------



## texasrig

My wife and I walked the river today, we ended up with 5 woodie.


----------



## $diesel$

Gorgeous chocolate, trigger. She looks like my big male, only half his size.
Unfortunately, i can't do the duck hunting any more due to disabilities, but man do i miss it.
Keep up the good shoot'n and keep posting for wannabes like me.


----------



## J2jm




----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Opening weekend south zone.


----------



## J2jm




----------



## Shortdrift

J2jm said:


> View attachment 328103


BIG Dog and big birds.


----------

